# Internet keeps going down



## NoxNoctum (Feb 10, 2008)

Alright I have a Linksys/Cisco router (can't go in to check the model number it's in my locked landlord's room... any way to tell from the "router page" (sorry don't know the technical word) --- http://192.168.1.1/?

Anyways my internet keeps going down, roughly every 12-24 hours. The router is still up, because I can still access the http://192.168.1.1/ page but the internet stops working. It just started this a few days ago, before that it worked non-stop for like 2 months on end (since I moved into this house).

What could be going on? It tells me in the Linksys Monitor that I am "Connected to the access point but the internet cannot be found".

Thanks


----------



## NoxNoctum (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh and I have a WMP54G router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have access to the router's setup pages?


----------



## NoxNoctum (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep I do


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's either the modem, the ISP, or your router is having a problem. Let's attack the router first.



Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

